# Visa, General Information Needed



## RamonaMcMahon (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi All, I have a some queries living in Thailand. We are planning a move out to Thailand, my husband works in the oil/Gas industry predominately in the near/far east. We spent the whole month of August in Phuket to give us a feel for the place and it seems like a really laid back lifestyle.

Firstly we would only take a long term rental before we would commit to buying. I have read up on the visa information and my understanding is that we would only be allowed a visa for up to 90 days, not a problem for my husband as he would be leaving the country every 1-2 months, but for myself and my son, its sounds really daunting. What actually happens, do expats leave the country, is there a way round this as sometimes is the case?

Is it worthwhile shipping over household prossessions, ie electrics etc.

Schooling is another issue, we have a 13 year old and would need to continue his education (he might disagree with that) any advice on the international schools would be helpful too.

Thank You, Ramona


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Is your husband being transferred so that he will get a residence visa? Staying long-term on a toursit visa is going to require regular travel outside of the country, always with the possiblility that your new visa application will be denied or that you will be denied entry at the border. While it used to be possible to stay for years making a visa run every month, that is no longer possible.

Before making plans to make this move, look into getting the one-year non-immigrant visas.


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

synthia said:


> Is your husband being transferred so that he will get a residence visa? Staying long-term on a toursit visa is going to require regular travel outside of the country, always with the possiblility that your new visa application will be denied or that you will be denied entry at the border. While it used to be possible to stay for years making a visa run every month, that is no longer possible.
> 
> Before making plans to make this move, look into getting the one-year non-immigrant visas.


He's only eligible for residence after living in the country for three consecutive years with a one year visa each time.

Also, while it was made technically illegal to go out of the country each month on visa runs, it's now acceptable to go in and out of the country each month. 

He's not going to be getting a non-immigrant visa unless he has his paperwork in order which means his company will need to do this for him.



RamonaMcMahon said:


> Hi All, I have a some queries living in Thailand. We are planning a move out to Thailand, my husband works in the oil/Gas industry predominately in the near/far east. We spent the whole month of August in Phuket to give us a feel for the place and it seems like a really laid back lifestyle.
> 
> Firstly we would only take a long term rental before we would commit to buying. I have read up on the visa information and my understanding is that we would only be allowed a visa for up to 90 days, not a problem for my husband as he would be leaving the country every 1-2 months, but for myself and my son, its sounds really daunting. What actually happens, do expats leave the country, is there a way round this as sometimes is the case?
> 
> ...


Long-term rental = 6 - 12 months.

If your husband is not working in Thailand, your chances of getting a non-immigrant visa are now rather slim. 

Get a tourist visa at first, then while in Thailand you can try to set yourself up for a non-immigrant or retirement visa if your husband is of age (50).

Once all this is squared away then I'd consider shipping your belongings.

There is a good international school in Phuket. I don't remember the name of it off the top of my head. Harrows or something like that, I can't remember and don't have time to look.


----------



## RamonaMcMahon (Oct 10, 2008)

*Many Thanks*



singto said:


> He's only eligible for residence after living in the country for three consecutive years with a one year visa each time.
> 
> Also, while it was made technically illegal to go out of the country each month on visa runs, it's now acceptable to go in and out of the country each month.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info, now its clearer about the visa and school situation. I will start to explore these avenues. Thanks again.

Best Regards, Ramona


----------

